
Segway's new hyperdirectional RMP robot - iamelgringo
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/04/segways_new_rmp.html
======
khafra
I think "hyperdirectional" is a bit of a hyperbole, considering it looks
unable to handle three dimensional movement, let alone rolling backward in
time as well as forward. On the other hand, if they could make it 20x faster
and able to carry passengers, I'd finally be able to parallel park.

~~~
markessien
Stop being so negative. They just need to add a Flux Capacitor.

------
mhb
Segway reinvents omni-drive? What's new here?

Here's a LEGO version: <http://www.chiefdelphi.com/media/photos/19030>

~~~
otto
That's similar, however the Segway RMP is using mecanum wheels.

~~~
mhb
Yes. And the LEGO one is made of LEGO. Neither omni-drive nor mecanum wheels
are new.

------
gills
That looks like a great replacement for forklifts to shuffle parts around
factories, especially spots where turning space is limited. It looks like it
would make path planning a little easier too (for autonomous use).

~~~
otto
It's been done.

Apparently these videos are very impressive compared to current forklifts(or
so I've been told by forklift operators): <http://www.airtrax.com/>

------
aerocapture
April 8th. "New"?

